# Black eye from giraffe legs



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a little message to all you new v owners needle teeth are real bad but not as bad as a giraffe's leg disguised as a v batting you right in the eyeball because he knew it was bedtime. I'm going to have a right shiner in the morning. 

Just when I was saying earlier how much easier it is now he is getting older !! Good job I love him. He knew he had hurt me and starting whining bless him great big Clumsy Scooby doo.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

hahaha! I've definitely been the victim of an overexcited bop to the face. Try a warm tea bag on the eye.


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you will try that before I turn up at the office ! Them legs I really need to measure them he would win a prize ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It happens
Over the summer June broke my toe with a Vizsla leap and spin. Cash has chipped some of my husband teeth by coming straight up with a head butt to the chin.

In all honesty it was our fault. I know June gets excited when I ask her " Who has dirty teeth". She knows she is getting a bone. And my husband was wrestling with Cash.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Workmates just say on Monday, "Been playing with the dogs again Rod?" As something on me is scratched. Not a dog for the thin skinned. Debsy, show your shinner off with pride of owning a healthy and happy Hungarian Pointer.

The fun is just starting. May it last for years to come.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/09/circle-game.html

RBD


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson scratched my cornea a few weeks ago while playing! It watered for days until it healed.

It was my fault, and I love how we're all willing to take the blame


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

H bopped me in the face while playing (I didn't know we were playing but apparently we were) and managed to give me a shiner & pop a blood vessel in my eye. It looked worse than it was but of course all in the world had to ask about it- or look at my fiancé funny.

I think we all have a V-related injury story


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yep- gotta watch flying toys and their great big long flailing legs and big paw pads. Don't know how many times she has got us with them and her toys or used her long legs to keep us on the edge of the bed at night.


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone it is my first injury in 14mnths so not bad going really , not as bad as I thought just a little cut, what I thought was sweet was his reaction he knew he had hurt me, bless him my boy


----------

